

More than a million minutes of historical video added to YouTube - NY_hudson
http://www.theverge.com/2015/7/23/9019727/associated-press-historical-video-on-youtube

======
NY_hudson
More than a million minutes and, of course, theverge chose a cat video to
highlight!

~~~
stephengillie
The parasite, _toxoplasma gondii_ , is estimated to have infected about 60% of
the USA's population. I'm not sure about worldwide infection rates. This
parasite is thought to make animals (from rats to humans) more docile, less
aggressive, and possibly like cats more.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toxoplasma_gondii](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toxoplasma_gondii)

